# Dog UN-housebroken after neuter??



## clokwise (Nov 11, 2011)

I have a 9 month old mini-dachshund. And we just got him neutered about 3.5-4 weeks ago. Before the neuter we were getting close to having the going outside to eliminate and letting us know when he needed to go out. I have also heard this breed is notoriously hard to housebreak, but that aside.

After we got the neuter he seems to have forgotten everything up this point. We take him outside and he will usually pee but we have to wait forever anymore for him to poop, if he even will. He just goes to the door and sits and waits to go back in. No matter how long you wait he just sits and whimpers to go in. And this is only when we actually get him out in time. We try to watch him and take him out often, but it doesn't seem to help at all. He acts like the first few weeks we had him. We've had to go back to putting him in his crate when we leave the house, sleep, or just cant watch him. We had just recently started leaving him out because he was doing good, and 85% of the time he did really well outside of his crate so far, until the neuter.

Any thoughts? suggestions? words of advice? Its super frustrating.

Thanks!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I call 9 months neutered, spayed, or no " The teenage years! " They tend to forget everything for a bit from what I remember as they go through puberty. Just start over with a refresher course ... time and patience will be on your side.  Just be sure to make a huge party out of whatever he does do outside in the potty department!


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree! Besides, surgery, or any illness can really cause house training setbacks. It causes a change in routine, even if only for a few days/a week while recovering. And, that break in routine can bring about the need for going back to basics for a bit to review what you're expecting.

So, yes, going back to crating when you can't watch him is absolutely right! And, yes, dachshunds are challenging to potty train!


----------

